# ISO Some Appetizer Ideas



## Essiebunny (Feb 7, 2008)

We're having some friends on Sunday for dinner. I'm making a standing rib roast. I pretty much know what I'll make as side dishes, but really need some simple appetizer ideas.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2008)

How many people, what's your budget?


----------



## Toots (Feb 7, 2008)

When I have friends over for dinner, I always have a simple appetizer for them to nibble on while I finish the meal. Sounds like you are having a nice dinner so I wouldn't get too crazy on appetizers, maybe only one or two such as:

veggies and a good dip 
good cheese and bread
or good bread and olive oil for dipping
hummus and pita (or veggies)
hot spinach/artichoke dip
homemade cheese straws
shrimp and cocktail sauce


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2008)

Homemade cheese straws - what's that?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Homemade cheese straws - what's that?



Charlie - this is a very basic recipe.  They are QUITE addicting!


----------



## QSis (Feb 7, 2008)

Shrimp cocktail is one of the easiest.

Cantalope cubes wrapped with pieces of proscuitto.

Mixed imported olives

Cucumber slices topped with cream cheese, smoked salmon, a sprig of dill

An assortment of cheeses is always a good bet.  

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

Love the cucumber idea!

Union Cafe Bar Nuts

You can also take some kalamata olives and "marinate" them in lemon zest (larger pieces so they don't get eaten), fresh rosemary sprigs, and I think that's all - I'm searching for the book they are in 

For a heavier appy make some pesto (homemade is ALWAYS better).  Take a baguette, slice and lightly toast.  Spread with a bit of goat cheese, spread with a bit of pesto, top with a couple "ribbons" of freshly roasted red pepper.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 7, 2008)

We often have this and my gang love it..It's just one of those small around baguettes, sliced not to thick then toasted on both sides. Mix together some mascarpone, and gorgonzola with a little salt and pepper, add some crushed and toasted walnuts, blend well and put on your baguette, then top with a half of a toasted walnut..Tasty and simple...Also nice is a toasted baguette topped with tapenade and a small slice of  parma ham or proscuitto, just rub the baguette with evoo and garlic, toast, top with the tapenade, then a leaf of fresh basil and top it off with a small slice of then ham/proscuitto...Or use a   baguette and evoo,garlic, toast, then top with a slice of salami, a slice of cherry tomato and a piece of shaved parmesan .

kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Feb 8, 2008)

Antipasti on a stick (served on skewers or party picks). Any combo of ingreds you like - mushrooms, cocktail onions, marinated artichoke hearts, tortelini, halved cherry tomatoes, stuffed olives, salami, pepperoni, ham, provolone or mozzarella balls, etc. marinated in Italian dressing.

Fruit skewers - strawberries, mango, star fruit, kiwi, melon balls, mozzarella or Gouda cheese. Serve w strawberry yogurt dipping sauce in small ramekins. You could serve one of each of the skewers - antipasti & a fruit.

Tortelini, mozzarella & cherry tomato skewers.

Mushrooms stuffed with bleu cheese & walnut or couscous & sun-dried tomatoes.

Cucumber slices topped with a mixture of crumbled feta cheese & sour cream, minced garlic, black pepper, sun-dried tomatoes & fresh parrsley. Top with a Kalamata olive.

Stuffed shrimp.

Pencil asparagus wrapped with prosciutto.

Cheese lollipops - mini cheeseballs (add smoked salmon or whatever combo you like) rolled in parsley or nuts - served on pretzel sticks.

Gazpacho shrimp cocktail w chips, served in martini glasses.  Think I posted the recipe under appys.

Still thinking.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 8, 2008)

No one mentioned my favorite  

Bruschetta with tomatoes, garlic and basil...


----------



## merstar (Feb 8, 2008)

Some of my favorites:

Spinach-Stuffed Mushrooms
Blue Cheese Broiled Tomatoes
Salmon Canapes 
Bruschetta with Roasted Peppers and Goat Cheese

Will post any of these if you're interested.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Essiebunny,

- crostini with (hot) mushrooms in cream sauce - can be prepared ahead of time and the mushrooms reheated;
- crostini with devilled chicken livers;
- crostini with scambled eggs and smoked haddock;
- crostini with cream cheese and smoked salmon - crostini can be prepared ahead of time (toasted/baked) and cream cheese and smoked salmon ahead of time so only place the mix on the crostini at the last minute;
- small tomatoes stuffed with tzatziki;
- small tomatoes stuffed with homous;
- small tomatoes stuffed with nutmeg seasoned spinach, pinenuts and ricotta, baked and served hot;
- small tomatoes filled with prawns in a marie rose sauce;
- hot bouchées of puff pastry filled with creamed mushrooms;
- hot bouchées of puff pastry filled with prawns in a mild curry sauce;
- dates stuffed with cream cheese;
- prunes, stoned, stuffed with mango chutney, wrapped in smoked bacon, - prepare in advance and refrigerate,  baked until the bacon is crisp and served hot;
- celery - cut into 1 1/2 inch lengths and filled with Roquefort mixed with double cream and decorated with chopped walnuts;
- cucumber - peeled, halved, seeds scooped out, cut into 1 1/2 inch lengths and filled with a mixture of cream cheese and smoked salmon, decorate each portion with a sprig of dill - cucmber can be prepared ahead of time and refrigerated. Cheese and smoked salmon mix can be prepared ahead of time. Use a piping bag fitted with a plain 1/2 - 1 inch nozzle to pipe the mixture into the cucumber;
- cucumber - peeled, halved, seeds scooped out, cut into 1 1/2 inch lengths and filled with a mixture of cream cheese and finely chopped walnuts or toasted almonds. Decorate each piece with coriander or sauce vierge or chinese pickled ginger or sliced pimento or home baked red peppers or a touch of sweet chilli sauce;
- Guacamole with cruditées, hot spiced potato/sweet potato wedges;
- slivers of the VERY freshest salmon, tuna, halibut cured with lime juice served with a selection of sauces, i.e., Ceviche - WITH A


----------



## archiduc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi All, 
I hit a wrong button at the wrong time and got cut off mid sentence - apologies for this. Will need to wait and find out how much of my posting got through and what I need to add! And there was me thinking that I was on a roll! I was enjoying my moment of posting even if nobody else was - oh well - back to merry Scotland and re-runs of the Rockford Files.
All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 10, 2008)

I really enjoy cream cheese topped with a dollop of jalepeno jelly on top of a stoned wheat thin cracker.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 10, 2008)

You all are making me hungry. 

Essiebunny, you've probably had dinner, but came across these cute little tomato tartlets... just had to share:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2942/tomato-tarts

Maybe next time?

The ingred amounts are a little vague, but definitely a recipe I want to play around with in the future.


----------



## Essiebunny (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the wonderful ideas. I've chosen two. They all sound so good, I think that I'll have an appetizer party and try several more.
Thanks again.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 11, 2008)

Amy,

What temps would you bake these at?


----------



## *amy* (Feb 11, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Amy,
> 
> What temps would you bake these at?


 
Hi lyndalou.  Hope this helps:

Oven Temperature Conversion Chart and Calculator


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to put on a show and have some fun at the same time for your appetizers, check out my profile pic.  Cream cheese stuffed olives. They will make quite the splash and once you get going, only take a couple minutes each, and I also have made a cream cheese walrus (hey, I got bored, too bad lol) to go with them, as a set, they are too cute.  I do not have a link or pic for the igloo, it didn't last long enough to get a picture.  IF you'd like more detailed instructions or more pics PM me, and I'll get you the addy.  It was very easy though.  I simply removed the crusts from white bread, cut it into small (about an inch) squares and toasted some mozzerella cheese onto them, then i used a dab of cream cheese to stick them to the side of an upside down bowl and sort of staggered them or a brick effect, i stuck some on the front, placed my penguin army, walrus and igloo on a white serving platter, and laughed for days.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 11, 2008)

~emz~ said:


> I really enjoy cream cheese topped with a dollop of jalepeno jelly on top of a stoned wheat thin cracker.


 Especially if it's Jalapeño Raspberry preserves!!!


----------

